# ipad -> macbook air M1



## Nolsen12345 (11 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir

je veux transférer mes applis, carnet d'adresse, photos etc, de mon iPad Pro 10.5 vers mon MacBook Air M1 mais je n'y arrive pas. 

Comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2021)

La solution la plus simple et celle préconisé par Apple c'est de passer par iCloud. Tu enregistres le même compte iCloud sur les deux appareils et cela va se synchroniser.

Par contre, les application, tu ne peut pas transférer ça, les application iPad ne sont pas les mêmes que les application Mac.


----------



## Nolsen12345 (11 Juin 2021)

Bonjour 

je vois les deux machins sur iCloud. Mais, comment transférer les trucs ?


----------



## edenpulse (11 Juin 2021)

T'es tu connecté a ton compte Apple sur l'ipad en lui même? Dans l'application préférences?


----------



## Nolsen12345 (11 Juin 2021)

Oui


----------



## edenpulse (11 Juin 2021)

Est-ce que tu as activé la sauvegarde iCloud, la synchro des photos et des données?


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2021)

Il faut vérifier que tout est bien coché sur tes appareils.

Pour l'iPhone, tu va dans l'application REGLAGE puis tout en haut tu sélectionne ton compte iCloud. et de nouveau iCloud dans les options. Là, tu vérifies ce qui est activé ou non.





Pour le Mac, c'est pareil : Préférences système puis Identifiant Apple et tu vérifie ce qui est coché.


----------

